# Does anyone have Graphics of the "three bi-plane" Lindy tank decal



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have Graphics of the "three bi-plane" Lindy tank decal they would be willing to share with me?
Thank you, bri.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2012)

*Lindy decal*

Checking on this forum (02-10-2012 ) two members  Luckykat32 & catfish have a thread with regards
to the Lindy decals ! Good hunting !


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 19, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Does anyone have Graphics of the "three bi-plane" Lindy tank decal they would be willing to share with me?
> Thank you, bri.




I also am in need, for a long time now!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2012)

*three bi-plane decal*



ccmerz said:


> I also am in need, for a long time now!




What Lindy bike would have this tank decal ?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2012)

since mine is a 26"it is probably a 1933-35 flat sided coffin tank model.


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a couple pictures. I have to find them and i will post them..... Give me a few minutes..


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok here they are. I think this is waht you needed? This bike was for sale about 8 years ago on ebay. I kick myself everyday for not getting it. If anyone knows who has it let me know.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2012)

That's the ticket! you rock!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Ok here they are. I think this is waht you needed? This bike was for sale about 8 years ago on ebay. I kick myself everyday for not getting it. If anyone knows who has it let me know.






I have a tank like this one is someone wants to buy it send me a PM


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 20, 2012)

*3-biplane decal*

Looking better !




 & getting betterer !




Thanks , Slick ! There are several that will appreciate this !  If we can help with that something that you need,
I for one will keep my eyes open for it !


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, i have a external hard drive with over 5,000 pictures of bikes i have saved from here, ebay, internet, shows, for reference, etc. so i just had to track down the picture. I have been trying to categorize them but 5,000 won't happen overnight. 

If any of you make repop decals of this i'd want a pair so count me in!!

I was also thinking of starting a thread of kool motorbike tank decals. There are numerous ones i have saved photos of. Good idea?? I can post it in general discussion or pre-33 i guess? 

Anything i can do to help out fellow friends in the hobby...........


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Ok here they are. I think this is waht you needed? This bike was for sale about 8 years ago on ebay. I kick myself everyday for not getting it. If anyone knows who has it let me know.




Anymore pictures of this bike? I would love to see what the badge looked like.


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Anymore pictures of this bike? I would love to see what the badge looked like.




Unfortunately this is all the seller posted. I saved all of them and this was it. I would love to know where the bike is now and buy it. Anybody know???


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of the tank on my '33 Shelby Flyer


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Anymore pictures of this bike? I would love to see what the badge looked like.



From the limestone background, it look like Larkin Little may have been that seller, you could approach him Scott for archived pics of that bike.
Chris


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 20, 2012)

*lindy bike*

this is the only lindy bike known.evol.book 2 .unless they had a diff. variation of the tank that someone can prove.the decal shown on the thread is for a shelby flyer is what i believe.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 20, 2012)

*Shelby " Lindy " Bicycle*

This one sold @ online auction 2012. Price not shown.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 21, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> this is the only lindy bike known.evol.book 2 .unless they had a diff. variation of the tank that someone can prove.the decal shown on the thread is for a shelby flyer is what i believe.




I scanned the Evolution 2 picture.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 21, 2012)

AM NOT BRAGGIN' OR COMPLAININ' ... that Dave Ohrt-associated Lindy sports 26"X1.5" tires .. this is not a bad thing ...
this is merely testimony that Shelby may not have put a huge number of bicycles out there .. '23 thru '33 (+/-) ... 
but they did put a rather-large variation of their product out there.  One folding-ad from Shelby in 1935 shows both 
balloon-tire and high-pressure rides offered by the company.  Both tank and non-tank motorbikes are shown.  Strange 
as it seems ... the non-tank motorbikes are of a different frame configuration ... they cannot contain the latest tank o'
the day ... that aggressively-monumental 1935-only tank ... seen previously in my 1935 KING B.  The non-tank motor-
bikes MAY be able to cradle the more-common, lacking in curved edges, toolbox tank ... like the one featuring the three 
bi-planes.  It's even possible that a tubular, battery tank left the factory in a 1935-model motorbike. Butt-Hoo-Nose ???

...........  patric


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2012)

...oh so YOU got it. cool, I would have given you a run, but I was tapped out.  You got that dirt cheap!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2017)

slick said:


> Ok here they are. I think this is waht you needed? This bike was for sale about 8 years ago on ebay. I kick myself everyday for not getting it. If anyone knows who has it let me know.  View attachment 530977 View attachment 530978 View attachment 530979 View attachment 530980



Wow!  What a great bike.  Remind my to kick you too


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

D


bricycle said:


> Does anyone have Graphics of the "three bi-plane" Lindy tank decal they would be willing to share with me?
> Thank you, bri.


----------



## Bonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Wow!  What a great bike.  Remind my to kick you too



Do you have a good quality (at least 1MB) photo of the Shelby lindy tri-plane decal? Or do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Feb 8, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Do you have a good quality (at least 1MB) photo of the Shelby lindy tri-plane decal? Or do you know where I can get one?



Nostalgic Reflections can make the decal for you. www.NostalgicReflections.com


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 8, 2022)

I sent this person multiple images of this decal months ago that were sent to me by Jerry of Chestnut Hollow years ago before he decided that he did not want copies of his original  to be "out there". I sold the bike I was going to put it on. Now I'm feeling Nostalgic.............. I still have the images.... anybody?


----------

